# CBBT Tog & Rudee Puppies (Mar 10, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

The plan was - Fish CBBT for tautog first and fish Rudee for puppy drum in the evening.
I met 5 kayakers (I met them before) and Jman. It was very slow. There weren't any tog bites. I had a few bites and landed 2 tog at 15 and 16.5" and a toadfish.

Jman and I went to Rudee for puppy drum. There, in the dark, Jman found a good spot. I caught 8 puppies at 15-25". I think Jman caught more than I caught.
We each kept first 3 keepers.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Another great video Joe. Here in NC our slot is 18-27” and we’re only allowed 1 per day. Makes me want to fish Va. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Papa-T said:


> Another great video Joe. Here in NC our slot is 18-27” and we’re only allowed 1 per day. Makes me want to fish Va. Thanks for sharing.


My friend in NC told me that speck is closed for now after the cold January. Speck is still open in VA, but I am not sure when I can locate them. Many died in January this year.

joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I think the cold january is gonna hurt alot this year


----------

